# Speedcubers MSN /Youtube account List



## aznblur (Apr 11, 2007)

Post your MSN, so other speedcubers can add you.

Sorted by Name
*A*

arakon - arakron[at]gmail[dot]com
AVGalen - arnaud[dot]van[dot]galen[at]hotmail[dot]com - Youtube
aznblur - the.aznblur[at]gmail[dot]com - Youtube

*B*

*C*

Caio Lafetá - caiolafeta[at]hotmail[dot]com
Cerberus - RjA_Austin[at]hotmail[dot]com - Youtube
CorwinShiu - CorwinShiu[at]hotmail[dot]com - Youtube

*D*

darkzelkova - ashton_charbonneau[at]hotmail[dot]com
David - msn: trumpeter321[at]hotmail[dot]com - yahoo: skaterinpain57 - aim: trumpetgigidy - Youtube
dbeyer - dbeyer816[at]hotmail[dot]com
doubleyou - sigurdwedel[at]hotmail[dot]com - Youtube

*E*

edd5190 - edd[at]yahoo[dot]com - Youtube
Erik - megafrikkie[at]hotmail[dot]com - Youtube
ExoCorsair - goldenwolf753[at]msn[dot]com - Youtube

*F*

*G*

*H*

hdskull - sikanlee[at]msn[dot]com - Youtube
Helloiamchow - helloiamchow[at]gmail[dot]com - Youtube
Hubdra - bladeofbaal[at]gmail[dot]com

*I*

Inferno.Fighter.IV - Inferno.Fighter.IV[at]hotmail[dot]com

*J*

jeff081692 - jeff081692[at]yahoo[dot]com - Youtube
Joey - littlemistergouly[at]hotmail[dot]com

*K*

Kal El - ephem825[at]hotmail[dot]com
karthikputhraya - karthikputhraya[at]gmail[dot]com - Youtube
KJiptner - rukahz[at]msn[dot]com - Youtube
Kristoffer - dofftheman[at]hotmail[dot]com - Youtube

*L*

LaffyTaffyKidd - laffytaffykidd[at]hotmail[dot]com
llamapuzzle - climber1022[at]live[dot]com
Lotsofsloths - lotsofsloths[at]gmail[dot]com - AIM: slothsforsaha - Youtube
Lt-UnReaL - grindinmaster90[at]hotmail[dot]com

*M*

M?ty?s Kuti(shaipo) - kutim6[at]hotmail[dot]com - Youtube
Me! - thrawst88[at]gmail[dot]com - Youtube

*N*

*O*

*P*

philkt731 - Youtube
PJK - pjksportscards[at]hotmail[dot]com

*Q*

*R*

Richard - richard16meyer[at]gmail[dot]com - Youtube

*S*

sgowal - phyrexian[at]altern[dot]org

*T*

Tim - cin9247[at]hotmail[dot]de - Youtube
Tomarse - Tommeh_dooley[at]Hotmail[dot]co[dot]uk
Toojdwin - Toojdwin[at]gmail[dot]com - Youtube

*U*

*V*

*W*

*X*

*Y*

*Z*


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2007)

My hotmail (MSN messenger) is: pjksportscards (at hotmail of course ).


----------



## joey (Apr 11, 2007)

littlemistergouly at hotmail.com


----------



## Erik (Apr 11, 2007)

megafrikkie ... hotmail.com
PLEASE don't write the full adresses (anti-spam)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2007)

arnaud ... van ... galen ... hotmail.com

It is in the profiles, just click on a username to see. I repeat Eriks request: PLEASE don't write the full adresses (anti-spam).


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 11, 2007)

Inferno.Fighter.IV[at]hotmail[dot]com

Dido with Erik and AvGalen. It might be a good idea to just make all of them anti spam.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 11, 2007)

[email protected] of course, hotmail.com


----------



## pjk (Apr 11, 2007)

I corrected them, please add them in the format like I corrected. If not, each email you post will get a lot of spam.


----------



## sgowal (Apr 11, 2007)

phyrexian (at "of course not" altern.org)


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 11, 2007)

Tommeh_dooley(at)Hotmail(dot)com


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 11, 2007)

ephem825 at hotmail dot com

Frank Morris


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 11, 2007)

.co.uk lol!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 11, 2007)

goldenwolf753... msn.com


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 11, 2007)

bladeofbaal[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 11, 2007)

dbeyer816 at hotmail period commercial


----------



## aznblur (Apr 12, 2007)

I just thought of this, add the link to your youtube account if you have speedcubing videos on it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=ExoCorsair

...Well, it doesn't really count as 'speedcubing', since I'm really slow.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 12, 2007)

You forgot to add me to the summary
arnaud...van...galen...hotmail...com

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Arnaudvg


----------



## Erik (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=frk17


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/shaipo


----------



## Arakron (Apr 12, 2007)

MSN-
arakron at gmail dot com


----------



## Me (Apr 13, 2007)

No MSN that i use, i do have one but i don't care about it, Google Talk FTW (thrawst88 @ gmail.com)
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=Thrawst


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been late with posting.

msn:
rukahz [at] msn [dot] com

youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ginschmadkahz

I'm looking forward to those online cube meetings.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 28, 2007)

Thought i'd post to keep this top,  maybe make it a sticky? is interesting to chat on msn through webcam and things :]


----------



## doubleyou (Apr 28, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## David (Apr 28, 2007)

msn: [email protected] 
yahoo: skaterinpain57
aim: trumpetgigidy

youtube: trumpeter321


----------



## Richard (Apr 30, 2007)

richard16meyer(@)(gmail).(com)


----------



## Richard (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry for the double post...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=SMdqscGbCSE


----------



## tim (Jul 24, 2007)

My brand new msn account:
cin9247 <you know the sign> hotmail.de

/edit spam protection ...
/edit2 Youtube account: http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=cin9247


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 25, 2007)

[email protected](dot)com


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jul 25, 2007)

Uhh, I don't have msn, but heres my email adn youtube account in case anyone cares.

helloiamchow at gmail com

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=JopoChow


----------



## Me (Jul 25, 2007)

its my Google Talk, 
thrawst88(@)gmail(.)com
down with MSN / Windows Live!

and YouTube profile of course: www.youtube.com/thrawst


----------



## Karthik (Jul 25, 2007)

Karthik Puthraya
Gmail & Gtalk: karthikputhraya[at]gmail.com
YouTube:http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=karthikputhraya
Though I dont have any videos right now,I will add some soon.


----------



## doubleyou (Jul 25, 2007)

sigurdwedel at hotmail dot com

youtube youtube.com/profile?user=Tripleyou


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 25, 2007)

Toojdwin[AT]gmail[DOT]com
Youtube: http://youtube.com/profile?user=Toojdwin


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 25, 2007)

edd at yahoo DOT com

edd5190 (youtube)

Ignore the fact that my email says "Annie"


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (Jul 25, 2007)

laffytaffykidd [at] hotmail [dot] com


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Jan 3, 2008)

caiolafeta [ at ]... hotmail (dot or .) com

I can add all?


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/philkt731


----------



## Kristoffer (Jan 3, 2008)

dofftheman [at] hotmail [dot] com
http://www.youtube.com/cubenor


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 3, 2008)

[email protected] (I think yahoo works with msn)

http://www.youtube.com/jeff081692


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jan 3, 2008)

climber1022[at]live[dot]com


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 3, 2008)

My hotmail address is ashton_charbonneau(at)hotmail.com


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 3, 2008)

Inferno.Fighter.IV said:


> Inferno.Fighter.IV[at]hotmail[dot]com
> 
> Dido with Erik and AvGalen. It might be a good idea to just make all of them anti spam.



lol, [at] and [dot] are so commonly used even the crappiest bots must reconise them by now 

If anyone can tell me how I get a functional MSN messenger for win 98? Then I will also add myself to this list (including [at] and [dot] =)


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 3, 2008)

RjA_Austin[at]hotmail[dot]com

http://youtube.com/profile?user=Cerb1987


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 3, 2008)

Msn:
CorwinShiu[at]hotmail[dot]com
Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=PineappleBuns


----------



## hdskull (Jan 3, 2008)

[email protected]

youtube.com/hdskull


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 3, 2008)

lotsofsloths- lotsofsloths[at]gmail[dot]com
AIM- slothsforsaha
youtube- lotsofsloths


----------



## aznblur (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok I've updated the list.


----------



## FU (Jan 3, 2008)

MSN - whatagowk [at] hotmail [dot] com


----------



## Leo (Jan 4, 2008)

leoneri_haze[at]hotmail[dot]com
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=LeoneriHaze

Don't hesitate to add me


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 4, 2008)

I nominate this thread for a sticky.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 4, 2008)

my youtube account is Pwn202 :] just so you can add that to my name and list


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Jan 7, 2008)

My youtube acc is JaPkCubo

with old videos 

I will post more next month...


----------



## chevyLi (Jan 7, 2008)

MSN: chevyohlala[at]hotmail[dot]com

Youtube :http://tw.youtube.com/profile?user=chevyohlala

I like making cube videos ! ^^

I'm a cuber from Yaiwan. Welcome to add me


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 9, 2008)

New videos up on my youtube page  check em out


----------



## KConny (Jan 10, 2008)

MSN: [email protected] (I've got balls)
http://uk.youtube.com/profile?user=KConny


----------



## Jh543 (Jan 10, 2008)

MSN: Johan[dot][email protected][dot]com

Youtube: www.youtube.com/Jh543


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 20, 2008)

I think we should STICKY this?


----------



## Brian Le (Jan 22, 2008)

khoale1234567[at]sbcglobal[dot]net. youtube account is http://www[dot]youtube[dot]com[forward slash]profile?user=violinrocks


----------



## Kenny (Jan 22, 2008)

MSN: [email protected]


----------



## foblozer93 (Jan 28, 2008)

foblozer93[at]hotmail[dot]com


----------



## Pi-Chan (Feb 2, 2008)

doomy88[AT]hotmail[DOT]com ^^


----------

